
Steve Jobs does customer development  - peter123
http://venturehacks.com/articles/jobs-customer-development
======
marze
Seriously, does anyone really believe they "accidentally" put all of the 3D
horsepower into the iPod Touch / iPhone without intending it to be a great
gaming platform?

~~~
nivi
The iPod Touch has always been good for games. But it wasn't always positioned
as a game player. Or a pocket computer. Now it is.

------
gcheong
"Was it an iPhone without the phone?"

Well I guess I was the only one hoping for this.

"We don't need to add new stuff"

Well a camera and gps and maybe an unlimited data plan via 3gs such as the
amazon kindle has wouldn't hurt either.

~~~
enneff
If they put a 3G chipset in there it'd be the iPhone without a microphone.
What's the point of that?

